# MIUI Style Message Pop-Up?



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone know of a MIUI type text message pop-up app? I really like the message pop-up from MIUI didn't know if there was one like it any were else.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Never used MIUI but you should take a look at Handcent SMS. It has a pop-ups for when you get a text so you can reply right there. I don't like it so I turn it off but I think that's what you're looking for.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Never used MIUI but you should take a look at Handcent SMS. It has a pop-ups for when you get a text so you can reply right there. I don't like it so I turn it off but I think that's what you're looking for.


MIUI's text message, which is all stock, is surprisngly better than Handcent for the most part. Its not really a pop-up but rather a nice touch to how it drops down from the status bar and doesn't really block the view on what you were doing prior to receiving the message. So you can go on doing what you were and still reply to the text without any sort of interruption.

I'm not 100% sure if its tied into the status bar or if it was positioned nicely to make it look like it is dropping down from the status bar. This would definitely be a super nice touch to add into a ROM like CM7 or whatever. I'm on MIUI and if CM7 would add some features from MIUI I would be back on it in a heartbeat.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> MIUI's text message, which is all stock, is surprisngly better than Handcent for the most part. Its not really a pop-up but rather a nice touch to how it drops down from the status bar and doesn't really block the view on what you were doing prior to receiving the message. So you can go on doing what you were and still reply to the text without any sort of interruption.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if its tied into the status bar or if it was positioned nicely to make it look like it is dropping down from the status bar. This would definitely be a super nice touch to add into a ROM like CM7 or whatever. I'm on MIUI and if CM7 would add some features from MIUI I would be back on it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Ah I see. I have no problem switching to handcent to send a text and switching back to whatever app I was using before, but I can see how that would be nice.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ya I'm not looking for a whole new messeging app just a popup


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

what about sms popup? never used it but a friend does.

i guess it can cause issues if you get a lot of messages at one time as it marks them as read when you get a message, but only displays one at a time.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> what about sms popup? never used it but a friend does.
> 
> i guess it can cause issues if you get a lot of messages at one time as it marks them as read when you get a message, but only displays one at a time.


I've used SMS popup but i dont really like it that much its just not as smooth and dosent mesh that well with normal messaging app


----------

